# Tiredness and Clomid



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi, 

Well the moods are not so bad at the moment.  (thank goodness for DP lol) and the breast pain is only on and off. 

Today have had a bit of a low tummy ache this pm, and a dull ache in left Ovary area, so could well be gearing up for Ovualtion. I am CD15. 

I have, however, been really tired the last few days or so, i am ok all the while i am busy but as soon as i stop i could actually doze off. Altho i havent let myself. Leaflet with clomid does say tiredness can be an effect. I just wondered if anyone else has experienced this?

     

Gems xxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi gems

when i was taking it , i used to get an overwhelming tiredness in the mid afternoon! Found it hard to keep my eyes open foor a while and if possible used to veg out on the sofa for an hour 

 and 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for your response. 

Yes late afternnon been worse for me. Hard tho becuase it is warm not sure if i am just generally lethargic or its the clomid. At the moment i am not working so having a rest isnt too bad. 

Good luck for fostering panel tomorrow!! 

Gems xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks hun , cant believe its tomorrow 


Think our hormone levels are probably lowish around that time of the day for some reason 
Blame it on the clomid  i always did



xx


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

I also got very tired whilst taking Clomid. But i had the emotional stuff with it unfortunetely. If you can, keep yourself awake. I started sleeping in the afternoon and then finding that i couldn't sleep at night because everything were running through my head so i changed to going to bed early every night which seemed to help.

I am currently having a break from the clomid and haven't had to have one doze off and i am going to bed quite late so i certainly think that the clomid is making a little difference to our bodies
Hope this helps

good luck hun
melanie xxx


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for that it is handy to know. 

Problem is where i am not working at moment its keeping myself occupied lol 

Gems xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I have been so exhausted this month but not sure if its clomid, the heat or stress over dh losing his job.  Like you I could doze off in front of the TV, something I never normally do, then have a restless night but then be totally exhausted in the morning xxx


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Its so hard to tell wether it is the stress of life situations, plus the clomid, or just a side effect. 

Think the stress of me not working isnt helping, But it has made us decide that i am not goin to temp any more, just focus on permanent position. 

Hope ur hubby  finds work soon

Gems xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun xxx


----------



## Karliepop (May 31, 2006)

Hi,  

I'm on my second cycle of clomid. Last month I felt really tired and achey in the morning and found it really hard to get up (don't usually find it a problem) I also woke up with a headache every morning for about 10 days. I thought I had a bug as DH had just had a viral flu thing. This month I'm getting exactly the same symptoms so I think it must be the   pills. Anyone else had this? 

   and  
Karliepop xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Hiya, 

I had a headach whilst i was taking the pills but it wen after wards, the lethargic moods seem to hit me worse in the late afternoons, I think the reason we have it is all the hormones up the wall. Its not every day but for a fair few on and off. 

Is your ten days ish around when u are on the clomid? or after you finish? It seems to be an effect of ittho.


----------



## Karliepop (May 31, 2006)

The ten days starts about day 3 or 4 of the tablets and lasts about a week after i've finished them.
Its just first thing by mid morning i'm fine. Think you're right about the hormones!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes, i think mine was once the clomid had had a chance to get into my system before teh headache/tiredness started. 

What day are you on now? 

Good luck this month, I am CD 19 Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

morning girls

so nice to know that i'm not the only one falling asleep at my desk!!!!, i too woke up with bad headaches for about the 1st 10 days or so, and i could fall asleep at any time of the day.


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Lol No Kirsty not the only one ! I was pleased wen others said it wasnt just me too  

What day are you on? I am CD20 today. Was really moody last night, wnetto bed with the hump. 

Gems xx


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

hi gems

cd26 today, only 2 days left!!!!!!, i had the right hump last night too,  kept saying to dp "it's a side effect i can't help it!!!!" he now been saying the same he farts & says oohhh it's a side effect!!


----------



## Gems (Nov 7, 2004)

Lol lol Men!! I say that to DP, hard for them to understand sometimes i think. 

Good luck for twodays time hun xx


----------



## kirsty s (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks gems

not too hopeful though had V bad tummyache since yesturday, fingers crossed though, & must keeping thinking


----------

